# Trioceros deremensis



## DannyN (Jul 11, 2011)

Had this little guy since he came out of the egg. He's two weeks now.


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 11, 2011)

So so nice.


----------



## Ryan.M (Jul 11, 2011)

What a cute little guy!!


----------



## crucis (Jul 11, 2011)

looks like he could use some hair tonic! hahaha


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 11, 2011)

That must be a mismolt, his raptors look funny and the antenna are missing, poor little guy. Still very cute though! :lol:


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 11, 2011)

He's awesome and super cute.

Have fun raising the little guy.


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2011)

I love those things. Have wanted one for years.


----------



## Malti (Jul 12, 2011)

cute


----------



## DannyN (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you all, he is indeed very cute! Its amazing how fast they grow in their first few weeks, he doubled in weight from last week. Rick, I will have babies in November  .


----------



## Malti (Jul 12, 2011)

KSTBCR said:


> Thank you all, he is indeed very cute! Its amazing how fast they grow in their first few weeks, he doubled in weight from last week. Rick, I will have babies in November  .


 :angry: obviously I'm too far away


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck with the noob.



Babies in November??? I know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW his coloring is amazing at such a young age! I just got my first chameleon last week but I already want more!


----------



## DannyN (Jul 12, 2011)

They should be ready by christmas, if they hatch early November. Chameleons are like lays, you can never have just one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2011)

KSTBCR said:


> They should be ready by christmas, if they hatch early November. Chameleons are like lays, you can never have just one.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 4, 2011)

Adorable... And great lighting in the photos.


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Awww. That lil bugger is adorable!


----------

